# Wand/Stick mixers - sharpen blades?



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings -
I have a Braun immersion (stick) blender that is 12+ years old. In very good condition, save it's blades; the sharp eges, which used to be very sharp, have now dulled from use. Does anyone out there have a method to sharpen those blades again, or has Braun designed these blades to be obsolesent after 'x' years, and one must buy new equipment? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I have one of those and about the same vintage too. I have only used it for pureeing soups and such - no hard bits to damage or wear the blade which is still in OK condition.

Because it spins at such high speed the blade (small as it is) has to be perfectly balanced. That means when sharpening the same amount of material has to be removed from each side. Commercial knife sharpening places might have some kind of set up to achieve that but frankly, I'd be surprised if they did. It may be time to retire the old dear and get a new one.

Jock


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I also have an older Braun 200 Watt model. The blades are still pretty sharp though. In looking at the blade, it seems to be press fitted, almost like a rivet. I don't think it comes apart for maintenance.
Might be as cheap just to buy a new one.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

You might go to a woodworking tool site such as

www.leevalley.com

go to their sharpening section and pick out a small abrasive stick and have a go at it. To maintian balance, count your strokes with the abrasive and do an equal number on each side of the blade.

Probably easier to buy a new one 

Mine is a Cuisinart; the blade is held on by a machine screw, suggesting that it's at least theoretically possible to change it, assuming you can figure out where to get another.

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the inputs gents, you were correct in stating it was easier to replace the unit rather than attempt to sharpen the blades. I found a new model cuisinart on sale - so I will donate my old one to my food lab...
Cheers, and Happy Christmas!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

In case you're still curious, you can always call Braun directly at 1-800-BRAUN-11 (1-800-272-8611) and ask them what they recommend.

There is no need to assume when you can find out for certain.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Pickering Appliance has parts and ships. It's where I bought my Braun Combimax 650, which is unavailable (or was at the time unavailable) in the US. They've got all sorts of parts.

http://www.pickeringappliance.com/


----------

